# Apple Watch Hermès 42mm



## Rolexini

Here is my Apple Watch Hermès.









It's an Apple Watch Hermès Single Tour, 42mm Stainless Steel Case with Noir Leather Band








Here is the pairing animation screen of the HAW









And the pairing process screens of the others AW.

















Stainless steel case
Sapphire crystal
Retina display with Force Touch
Ceramic back
Digital Crown
Heart rate sensor, accelerometer, and gyroscope
Ambient light sensor
Speaker and microphone
Wi-Fi (802.11b/g/n 2.4GHz)
Bluetooth 4.0
Up to 18 hours of battery life*
Water resistant**
watchOS2.2









12 differents screens and 1 Hermès customize one. 
We can customize all of those 12 screens with the special Hermes orange color.




































And Hermès screens.





































Of course you can change straps like the others AW.









Original Hermès black strap. 







Original Hermès ardillon/buckle








Lucrin Cognac strap.















The original Apple link strap.








Milanese loop.








Leather magnetic loop...







...with the Rolex Submariner no date.








Leather loop & modern buckle.








Orange double tour.








Cuff barenia...







...beautiful with my LV bracelet


----------



## BarracksSi

Holy crap, you went all-in on this one. Thanks for the extensive pics, including showing the different complications available on the Hermès face.


----------



## Rolexini

Love this one. Cause got the Hermès screens. Paid £75 (more -on Ebay- for this one in mint condition). So I love love it.


----------



## Rolexini

Here is my Louis Vuitton leather strap double tour 42mm. Really good


----------



## walltz

This is very nice you took time to show detailed pictures of the hermes screen...thanks


----------



## Snoweagle

Is that little circle below the Hermès logo the moon phase?


----------



## sky21

Beautiful pics of a beautiful watch!!


----------



## Rolexini

Snoweagle said:


> Is that little circle below the Hermès logo the moon phase?


Hi, yes it is the moon phase.


----------



## Rolexini

walltz said:


> This is very nice you took time to show detailed pictures of the hermes screen...thanks


If you want more pics, I can post some more .


----------



## Rolexini

Here is a video with my Rolex vs my Apple Watch Hermès. 
See the precision.


----------



## Rolexini

Calibrate one week ago.


----------



## Rolexini

An other experience of precision. Rolex Submariner COSC with Huawei watch and Apple Watch


----------



## bech9

Wow great once on the picture.


----------



## Rolexini

TA


----------



## sky21

Now the question is, which one of those 3 do you wear the most?


----------



## Rolexini

The sub


----------



## cpapi

is that sub yours too


----------



## Rolexini

Yes


----------



## arrowandboard

Their packaging is on point!


----------



## Rolexini

Hi everyone :


































Rōlexinį


----------



## Rolexini

Rōlexinį


----------



## Rolexini

Rōlexinį


----------



## Rolexini

Rōlexinį


----------



## MrDagon007

Rolexini said:


> Rōlexinį


So. Almost one year on, how often do you wear it compared to your sub etc?
I have too many watches, and yet I find my Apple watch at least two days per week on my wrist, hence it is my most worn watch.


----------



## ccm123

Wonderful photos!


----------



## experimentjon

I'm actually surprised by how much I'm jealous of the additional watch faces. I really hope Apple opens a watch face store for WatchOS 4, so that more options are available (even though I still wouldn't get access to the Hermes ones). Granted, I'll still probably stick to the modular face (so practical), it'll be good to have more designer options.


----------



## Rolexini

experimentjon said:


> I'm actually surprised by how much I'm jealous of the additional watch faces. I really hope Apple opens a watch face store for WatchOS 4, so that more options are available (even though I still wouldn't get access to the Hermes ones). Granted, I'll still probably stick to the modular face (so practical), it'll be good to have more designer options.


Hi, if you want I can send you all the Hermes Apple Watch faces. Not a prob. Tell me


----------



## Rolexini




----------



## rationaltime

Thanks for the photo. It is interesting, but I think it would be better without
the logo. I think it is like someone painted "Boeing" on an Airbus. It isn't right.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Worker

Rolexini said:


> Hi, if you want I can send you all the Hermes Apple Watch faces. Not a prob. Tell me


I didn't know this was possible. Kinda nice!

How does it work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

rationaltime said:


> Thanks for the photo. It is interesting, but I think it would be better without
> the logo. I think it is like someone painted "Boeing" on an Airbus. It isn't right.


Agreed. Why is it that anyone who wants "custom watch faces" on a smartwatch only ends up doing ripoffs of established brands?


----------



## Derekwd

beautiful pictures...


----------



## Marconelly

Rolexini said:


> Hi, if you want I can send you all the Hermes Apple Watch faces. Not a prob. Tell me


I'm assuming you could upload screenshots of the Hermes watch faces, because sending an actual watch face to another watch is not really possible, no? I would appreciate if you could make screenshots of all the Hermes watch faces, with the numbers un-obscured by hands, and upload them somewhere in PNG format. I was for a while now toying with an idea of creating an app for personal use that would let me have Hermes watch faces, and in the app I'd overlay the hands, so it will be a analog hands watchface app. Obviously, Apple would not allow me to publish it to an app store, but I'd like to make it for myself, just for the fun of it. To be honest, I could already do it with your JPG images, but I guess it would look even nicer with PNG.


----------



## TMore9

Great pictures! The first time I saw an apple watch I thought there would be no way in hell any "serious" watch enthusiast would possibly own one. After looking at your pictures it seems there is a certain charm to it that can't be quantified.

Enjoy your watch


----------



## mcwatch12

bump


----------



## ronalddheld

Nothing more to bump for.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Nothing more to bump for.


Yeah there is -- it's so he can boost his post count in the quiet corner of smartwatch subforums.


----------

